# Oppo BDP 103 versus BDP 103-D



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Folks,

I was dead set on purchasing the Oppo BDP-103 up until about five minutes ago. I perused the Oppo website and found that they have what appears to be a 103 on steroids: the 103D. The cost for this item is $599 but if it is worth it, I will fork over the bucks. The rest of my system, which will be purchased after construction is complete of my basement, is as follows:
FR&FL: Martin Logan Ethos
Center: Martin Logan Stage X
SL & SR: Martin Logan Vanquish
RL & RR: Martin Logan Vanqish
Subwoofer: SVS PB13 Ultra
Preamp: Marantz AV8801
Amp: Emotiva Five Channel Reference Power Amplifier
Television: VIZIO M801d-A3R 80-Inch 1080p 240Hz LED 3D Smart TV
Power Conditioner: Panamax MR5100
Learning Remote: URC MX-980.

Thanks!

Matthew


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

The "new kid on the block" for video "enhancement". IF you are going to get your equipment professionally ISF calibrated, they will probably, just turn it way down or off. I would ask your local ISF calibrator what he thinks


----------



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

Very curious about these as well. The "Darblet" looks like it gives you that same functionality as a plug-in box. Was reading about them last week - very interesting pics on their site. 

If you go ahead with it, please post some pics if you can do some sort of A/B (on/off) functionality. I know many would be interested in this.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

gregsdouglas said:


> Very curious about these as well. The "Darblet" looks like it gives you that same functionality as a plug-in box. Was reading about them last week - very interesting pics on their site.
> 
> If you go ahead with it, please post some pics if you can do some sort of A/B (on/off) functionality. I know many would be interested in this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


Thanks Greg.

I plan on contacting Oppo directly and will hopefully be able to solve the mystery for both of us shortly!

~Matthew


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Please someone let me know your thoughs on Darbee.


----------



## flamingeye (Apr 2, 2008)

I would also like to know about this Darbee and if it makes a big enough difference to place it with my oppo 103 and a 54 inch Panasonic plasma, if you do get it please let us know your thoughts


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

From the desk of Oppo...

"The only difference is the quality of the post processing that the BDP-103D can do to the signal to increase the overall contrast, saturation, and sharpness of the image. So if you are looking for an image that is enhanced beyond reference quality, then you are looking at the BDP-103D."

There you have it. If anyone has additional questions, post them here and I will contact Oppo directly.


~Matthew


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

Andre said:


> The "new kid on the block" for video "enhancement". IF you are going to get your equipment professionally ISF calibrated, they will probably, just turn it way down or off. I would ask your local ISF calibrator what he thinks


A Darblet usually comes after calibration as it doesn't change anything like color space, gamma, greyscale, etc. It's also more of a subjective device, even calibrators are divided on it. The best analogy of it I've heard is it's like adding salt to food. 

Worth noting the Darblet processing is mostly recommended for large displays, it seems like above 60" is where it's "best" used but that also depends on how close you sit to your display. I have a 73" and sit about 7.5ft away and I can see the difference but if I sat back around 10ft I wouldn't probably be able to see a difference.

I have the stand alone unit and here's my impressions of it that I posted in the Darbee Darblet thread in the HDTV | Video Displays | Processors sub forum:



|Tch0rT| said:


> The purist side of me doesn't like it but side of me that likes to tweak things likes it. I tested it with some digital paintings I've done so I could see the distortion, and yes it does distort the image so slightly but it does seem to look "better" and sharper and with more depth to it. It's best used sparingly, I've been playing with HiDef setting between 35 - 45 mostly on my Mitsubishi 73640. It is VERY sensitive to HDMI cables... I'll have to see if my opinion changes over time but for now I think I'll keep it.


Also here's some examples of what it does/looks like stolen from another forum (the A | B are links, click on each to load up a picture):



> The pics you saw might have been from someone taking a picture with their camera. I have actual screen captures if you want to see what it does so you can A/B no effect versus Darbee effect. Here are some from the movie *Drive* (where, at HD 50%, is probably the recommended "standard" for most people who own this device):
> 
> 1) A | B
> 2) A | B
> ...


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

So I take it that if you are running a projector and big screen the darbee processing would really help right? Subscribing to thread cause I will be choosing between the two Oppos in a few months. However I only have 55" tv and sit 11.5 ft back but do plan on getting a 120" screen and projector to drop down from the ceiling in front of the flat screen for serious movie nights sometime in the near future as well.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

If anything I would probably order the outboard unit and try it out, if I don't like it, its more easily returned.


----------



## flamingeye (Apr 2, 2008)

I guess it wouldn't be much use for me with a 54 inch TV and sitting 12 feet away in my main room and in the bed room where I'm sitting even further away at 16 feet from a 46 inch TV , thank's for all the great information and letting me join in, though I didn't help with the posters query


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

I just pulled the trigger on a 103D after a few weeks of trying out a few other players and returning them simply because I didn't like the cheap plastic looking players. They performed ok with the exception of the sony bdps790 that had a few freezing issues so I returned it. I started to compare the oppo to the marantz ud5007 but after all the positive input from people about oppo support I had to jump in and get one. It should be here next week sometime.


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Mike0206 said:


> I just pulled the trigger on a 103D after a few weeks of trying out a few other players and returning them simply because I didn't like the cheap plastic looking players. They performed ok with the exception of the sony bdps790 that had a few freezing issues so I returned it. I started to compare the oppo to the marantz ud5007 but after all the positive input from people about oppo support I had to jump in and get one. It should be here next week sometime.


Great!!! I have not done so yet but will soon. Please shoot me a PM when you have had some time with it and let me know how it works out.

Matthew


----------



## Newshoundaussie (Jan 23, 2013)

I have the OppO103D and am quite happy with it. Replaced a panasonic BDP330. It is also very quiet compared to the pany.


----------



## 100pr00f (Dec 16, 2013)

I know first post is old ...But I think if your going the D rout I would think that it would be only benefiting those who use it for there Projectors. Maybe it would be good for tv's over 65 inches..also enhanced with 4k 

wonder what that looks like


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

100pr00f said:


> I know first post is old ...But I think if your going the D rout I would think that it would be only benefiting those who use it for there Projectors. Maybe it would be good for tv's over 65 inches..also enhanced with 4k wonder what that looks like


 well I bet the effect is definitely magnified with a larger screen but I can in fact see a difference with darbee at 35% on my 55" tv. I sit 11 feet from it. It's not a huge impact at 35% but there is a difference. I have yet to play a lot with it as I got it yesterday, hooked it up and tested 30 minutes of oblivion on it and had to leave town. There seems to be more depth and a much smoother motion to the film without it doing what "motion smoother" does on most TV's, blurring. I'll play with it some more and let you know my additional findings on Darbee. As it stands now I did notice a difference in the video with it on but not until I did the side by side to know what it was actually doing. Once I saw the difference it became discernible at around 20% on my tv and 35% seems to be a good starting point for me. With a bigger screen or projector I'm sure 5% would be discernible.


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

This is an old post! Nice to see you guys "blowing the dust" off of it!

I am going the "d" route for certain. As you have indicated, larger televisions and projectors will realize benefits from Darby. My new television will be 80". This is my primary reason for spending the extra $100.

Cheers,

Matthew


----------



## 100pr00f (Dec 16, 2013)

Wow 80 is crazy. I have a 46 but if I had the choice to go the d rout I would of for 100.


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

100pr00f said:


> Wow 80 is crazy. I have a 46 but if I had the choice to go the d rout I would of for 100.


Well, crazy is my middle name!  I am in the process of finishing my entire lower level (see attached). I am about 95% complete with the acoustical details and hope to start hammering soon! From an acoustics standpoint, I am doing the following:

1. Green glue between 2 5/8" drywall sheets throughout the entire basement. 
2. Back boxes for all speakers (system is all in-wall, in-ceiling)
3. BAT 13/30 in all wall interior and exterior. 
4. Sound panels 
5. Green Glue sealant on all mentioned walls and ceiling gaps
6. All doors will be solid core throughout the project area
7. Bass traps in the screen left and right corners
8. Added a solid core door at the bottom of the stairs and will keep the door at the top of the stairs
9. Ceiling clips and channeling on all ceilings
10. Door treatments on all doors.

I am doing the majority of the work (carpentry, plumbing, electrical) myself and having an HVAC company come in to install zoned heating/cooling.

That should keep me busy for a year or so! :blink:

~Matthew


----------

